# M-Edge Icon Sleeve - for K3?



## nelle (Mar 20, 2009)

I noticed that the Icon sleeve is on sale at M-Edge's website and it is available in my favorite color (green). I was wondering if anyone here owns the Icon sleeve and if so do you like it? (This would be my first M-Edge product.)  My only concern is whether it will be a bit too large for the K3; or put another way, why not get a cover designed for the somewhat smaller dimensions of the new Kindle.  I emailed M-Edge and they are not going to design a smaller Icon sleeve. Thanks.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I have the same problem; I figured if I were going to upgrade to the K3, I wanted MEdge's Page Sleeve to go with it.  As they've ignored questions in their thread here about resizing it to the new model, I have to assume they have no plans to do so.  That's disappointing; not only is an oversized sleeve less secure as the device has room to slip around, but the major advantage in upgrading is gone.  After all, what's the point in carrying a smaller device if the case still uses the same amount of space in your purse?

I have to say MEdge dropped the ball on this one.  I understand the business advantage to a one-size-fits-all model, but that's negated when no one buys the product since it no longer fits correctly.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that the sleeve that they have now is used for the Kindle and the nook. The K3 is virtually the same size as the nook, just thinner. With that in mind, I can see why they're not planning to design a smaller cover.


----------



## nelle (Mar 20, 2009)

I also told myself this time I had to find one cover and not go crazy, because while I've been able to sell my K2 and its covers I obviously did not recoup my costs. But fortunately the Kindle price has gone down and so my "fund" basically lets me buy the K3 wifi plus (depending on how much I spend!) a cover.  The Icon sleeve tempts me because it seems like a great price and while I love the Oberon covers I may want to hold the K3 in my hand when I read. Another tough decision and I don't even have the Kindle yet! 

I am also intrigued by the Amazon cover with the light but the hinges worry me (I am a klutz) and I wonder how heavy it will be with the light.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm pretty sure that the sleeve that they have now is used for the Kindle and the nook. The K3 is virtually the same size as the nook, just thinner. With that in mind, I can see why they're not planning to design a smaller cover.


Yeah...but that would still make it what...20% larger than it needs to be to fit the K3? It's sized to fit the K2. I have a TrendyDigital K2 sleeve that fits the K2 EXACTLY, is smaller than the current Page Sleeve, and it's still too big to fit in some purses. Going to the smaller K3 _*with a properly fitted sleeve*_ would allow me to use those purses again, and would be a good excuse to buy the MEdge sleeves. But since MEdge can't be bothered to produce a product in the correct size, well, I can't be bothered to spend money on their products. I'll wait for another manufacturer to bring out a properly sized sleeve for the K3.

As I said, I do understand their reasoning, but it's short-sighted in some ways, and they WILL lose sales because of it. The question for them is, will they continue to sell enough of them to make up for those sales that are lost when savvy consumers notice the sleeves are far bigger than they should be?



nelle said:


> I also told myself this time I had to find one cover and not go crazy, because while I've been able to sell my K2 and its covers I obviously did not cover my costs. But fortunately the Kindle price has gone down and so my "fund" basically covers the K3 wifi plus (depending on how much I spend!) a cover. The Icon sleeve tempts me because it seems like a great price and while I love the Oberon covers I may want to hold the K3 in my hand when I read. Another tough decision and I don't even have the Kindle yet!
> 
> I am also intrigued by the Amazon cover with the light but the hinges worry me (I am a klutz) and I wonder how heavy it will be with the light.


I'm with you, nelle. I want ONE case (a sleeve), not several. Over the last two months, any reading I've done has been with the bare Kindle, no cover, and I absolutely love it that way. It's just so much lighter and more comfortable than using any of my covers, even the Noreve.

If you have your heart set on the Icon, get it. We know the K3 will fit, it just won't be snug. But it **should** still be adequate protection, it just won't be as good as if it were properly fitted.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm the same way Victoria. I have with kindle 2 bought too many accessories including covers to read the kindle in just to come to realize I hate the extra weight. I think it stems from the fact I hate reading heavy hardbacks & prefer paperbacks esp. mass market paperbacks that typically weigh 6-10 ounces at most. I promised myself I wouldn't do the buying a bunch of accessories thing with this kindle. I really like that the new kindle has a better grip on the back. And since it is black I have no intention of buying any skins. I have bought a sleeve off of etsy. The person I bought it from made it specifically for the kindle 3 dimensions & her K2 sleeves were a fit like a glove variety with very good padding so I don't expect to have any issues. I am not buying any more reading type covers. I would rather not go accessory crazy ever again. I thought about the page sleeve but I don't want something that isn't a tight compact fit. I may by an octo sleeve when they come out with them if I feel my sleeve from etsy isn't sturdy enough. But that will be it for accessories.


----------



## tjayz (Nov 29, 2009)

Well it just so happens that I ordered the green crocodile embossed M-Edge Icon sleeve - and it arrived today   I decided I don't want to upgrade my K2 right away, it is only 9 months old and I've spent too much on cases for it that would not fit the K3.

I figured that the Icon sleeve could be used for the K3 when I do upgrade and at half price it's an excellent buy in my opinion.  My K2 is a very snug fit in it, in fact it's a bit difficult to remove the K2 from the sleeve and I'm hoping it will "give" a bit after more use.  I see no reason why it shouldn't be used for the smaller K3, the sleeve is fully enclosed so I don't believe the K3 would fall out or anything.

It's a very well made sleeve and is a lovely green - I wouldn't have wanted to pay the full price for it but at the sale price it's great value and I'd say, if you really like it, go for it, I really don't think you'll regret it!


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Lisanr said:


> I have bought a sleeve off of etsy. The person I bought it from made it specifically for the kindle 3 dimensions & her K2 sleeves were a fit like a glove variety with very good padding so I don't expect to have any issues. I am not buying any more reading type covers. I would rather not go accessory crazy ever again. I thought about the page sleeve but I don't want something that isn't a tight compact fit. I may by an octo sleeve when they come out with them if I feel my sleeve from etsy isn't sturdy enough. But that will be it for accessories.


Can you give us the seller's Etsy name? And let us know what you think after it arrives? Thanks!

I really want a sleeve that fits the smaller K3. Like some have said here, it kinda defeats the purpose of having a smaller device if you still have to carry it around in the bigger cases.


----------



## nelle (Mar 20, 2009)

tjayz  - I am glad you like the sleeve. Am very much up in the air on this!  Color/price v. why buy a K2 cover for a K3?  Then I go back to color/price....


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

lindnet said:


> Can you give us the seller's Etsy name? And let us know what you think after it arrives? Thanks!
> 
> I really want a sleeve that fits the smaller K3. Like some have said here, it kinda defeats the purpose of having a smaller device if you still have to carry it around in the bigger cases.


http://www.etsy.com/shop/sakizome?section_id=6686319

She is real nice. I have one on the way for my husband in the wood fabric and she is making me one in a peanuts theme.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Lisanr said:


> http://www.etsy.com/shop/sakizome?section_id=6686319
> 
> She is real nice. I have one on the way for my husband in the wood fabric and she is making me one in a peanuts theme.


Thanks! She has some great fabric. I'll be interested to see what you think when you get it. I'm always afraid they won't protect my screen.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

I will let you know. The first sleeve should be arriving in a day or two. It sounds and looks well padded. I am picky myself about that and have found a few etsy sellers barely pad the sleeves at all but these looked well done.


----------



## MarieAtMEdge (May 27, 2009)

We are hard at work creating a lot of accessories for the new Kindle.  While we are working on them we have some of our existing Kindle2 accessories listed as compatible with the Kindle3, so that people who want something to use as soon as they receive their new Kindle have some options available.  We have not ruled out making new sleeves for the Kindle3, but our main focus is on the accessories that have to be made specifically to fit that device.  Those are the ones that we will be coming out with first.  I know that this may not help those of you that want a specific item that isn't on the top of our current priority list, but we are paying attention to all the requests and feedback that we are receiving.  This information is passed along to our Product Development and Marketing Teams to help determine exactly what our priorities will be moving forward.

Thank you all for your candid opinions!  And please, keep them coming!

Take Care,
Marie
Team M-Edge


----------



## AmandasPanda (May 9, 2010)

Nelle,

I purchased the ICON jacket in purple croc skin look for my my K2.
Now it is a gorgeous design and i love it... however - i have found that on the spine of both folds, the actual croc pattern has tiny splits from the edge in a vertical direction.
I have only had this item for approx 6 week so i was devastated to notice this especially when i spent so much money on the item.
Also - I found that keeping the e-luminator in the icon jacket made it bulky and hard to close the jacket - you couldn't just close it, you kind of have to position it and wiggle it a bit.
I take excellent care of my covers and keep them in pristine condition so was very upset to see the quality was so poor to cause this.
Having said that - i also have a prodigy jacket in patent leather leopard print - not this i have had no problem with what so ever - so my advice would be if you love the jacket and like one of the patent leather ones choose that one over the croc skin look.

Amanda


----------



## nelle (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks!  I decided to order a new X Small Borsa Bella sleeve (in a "guitar" fabric that will look great with the graphite Kindle) and may buy an Oberon cover when its available for the K3. Ultimately I decided that I wanted to buy K3 accessories for the K3 - even if that's not entirely logical, I just sold my K2 accessories so I felt odd looking at another K2 cover.

I will check out M-Edge's new K3 products when they announce them, too.


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Mar 25, 2009)

I may pick this one up. How awesome:
http://www.etsy.com/listing/53624424/new-newspapers-kindlenook-sleeve-white


----------

